# Sony Service Menu



## Cris Daniels (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a new Sony KDL-32M4000 I am trying to calibrate with Calman 4. I have been able to get into the service menu successfully, but cannot for the life of me figure out how to adjust the settings. I need to access the settings next to the #7, which is the control for the gray balance. I have tried everything I can think of and cant seem to navigate to any of the options on the bottom of the window. Any help? Please!

Thanks a million


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What you are looking for is probably not in the service menu. I have a KDL-52EX700 and all of the controls are in the regular menu system. I can't seem to get access to your user manual at the moment. You're looking for something that is called 'gains' and 'bias' or something similar with RGB labels. If you're unsure what you're looking for I'd really recommend looking through one of the many calibration write ups available on the internet. One of the best ones is located here.


----------



## Cris Daniels (Feb 26, 2011)

I have all of this equipment and have seen this thread, thanks for the link though.

I have noticed that calibrators are changing the bias levels in this service menu and I see the option, it is listed next to #7 in the service menu, but for the life of me I cannot figure out how to navigate to that option. Press 7 and it switches to the tuner and looks for channel 7. The control pad up/down/let/right does not permit you to choose the options at the bottom of the service screen where the controls I need are located.

Unfortunately ,the grey balance is hopelessly wacked until I can get into this menu. The good part is that it is behavior is uniform, and I can really tune that grey balance tight if I can adjust those bias controls. Certainly not to the level I could get with a Video EQ but close enough for what I need in this installation.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have not looked at the most recent models, but Mech is right about many Sony sets. There has been little that was adjustable in the service menu for a couple of years in most of their models. Check the service and training manuals to be sure.


----------

